# Valeting services



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone
I never did find anyone in my area that specialised in valeting motorhomes and now I'm wondering if it would be OK to use a company that valets cars.

Has anyone used a mobile valeting service and would you entrust your beloved van to this kind of service?

If so, is there anything I should beware of - like products not to use on a motorhome.

My lovely Topaz is in need of a good professional clean and polish - the interior is fine but she is out in the open all the time and needs someone to bring her lovely paintwork back up to scratch (ooh bad choice of word but you know what I mean)!

Living in the Kent area I find it quite difficult to find anyone close by that specialises in camper vans and motorhomes so maybe will have to find a mobile valeting company to do the work for us.


----------



## bessy2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi mauramac, try these they look quite good www.brilliantcarcleaning.com

They have a pic of motorhome on the website, so they may be able to give you a price.

Paul.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I woulde be very careful about using car valeters. If they dont know how to treat a MH they can cause a lot of damage. I have seen it happen. If you are visiting my area I can sort your van out, but Kent is way too far for me.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Paul...thank you so much. Have just phoned this company and they are coming out to me next Tuesday. The guy knew my make and model straight away and I felt very confident with him.

Such a relief to be getting her all cleaned up. Will let you know how it goes.

Once again - many thanks for such prompt and practical response.

Maura

Jez...I know what you mean but this company have done motorhomes and caravan and he knew my camper was an Autosleepers conversion without my even mentioning it.
I think it will be OK and will be sure to check it all out before he starts.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

mauramac said:


> Hi everyone
> I never did find anyone in my area that specialised in valeting motorhomes and now I'm wondering if it would be OK to use a company that valets cars.
> 
> Has anyone used a mobile valeting service and would you entrust your beloved van to this kind of service?
> ...


Moderators note:comment removed. recommendations are allowed, self promotion is not


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

A few years back, I had the outside cleaned and polished at the same time as having the habitation service done.

It cost £100, or possibly £150, I forget now, it was our last motorhome a Swift 630L.

I would guess all dealers would offer valeting services.


----------



## bessy2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Maura,

You're welcome, please do let me know how you get on, because if they are any good I will use them on mine.

Paul.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Moderators note:comment removed. recommendations are allowed, self promotion is not


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

bessy2 said:


> Hi mauramac, try these they look quite good www.brilliantcarcleaning.com
> 
> They have a pic of motorhome on the website, so they may be able to give you a price.
> 
> Paul.


Hi Paul
Just to say another big thank you for your recommendation.
Had the Topaz cleaned today and as you can see she looks beautiful.
The guy turned up bang on time and worked on her for 2 hours. I couldn't be more pleased with the result.
I have taken a couple of photos - unfortunately I didn't think to take some 'before' shots. All the nasty green mossy stuff has gone and the plastic covers and vents are now white again.
I'm not an expert but I would be happy to recommend this company because they really do seem to know about motorhomes and caravans and what not to use on the bodywork etc.

Maura


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good, shame they do not operate in my part of the country, as I would definitely use them on this recommendation.

Jenny


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We used this Company last year - www.brilliantcarcleaning.com - and the guy did a fantastic job on our motorhome. Tried to get him next week for a clean before going off on hols but sadly he is off on his hols. Now searching for someone else in Kent area but with no luck so looks like it will have to be a DIY job.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

As this thread's been resurrected, these guys get fantastic reviews over on Caravan Talk and only do MH's and caravans http://www.tourershine.co.uk/


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have my motorhome washed polished and made to look like new every year by Johnscross, they are only too happy to do this service, but depending on the time of year they could be very busy, so suggest you book early. Never been disappointed by them yet.

cabby


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for replies. Had a chat with guy at Tourershine (lovely man) but they wouldn't come to Kent just to wash the van. John's Cross would be ideal but just a bit too far at moment as too much to do before heading to France - looks like need to roll my sleeves up and help hubby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

_[quote="haggisbasher"]Thanks for replies. Had a chat with guy at Tourershine (lovely man) but they wouldn't come to Kent just to wash the van. John's Cross would be ideal but just a bit too far at moment as too much to do before heading to France - looks like need to roll my sleeves up and help hubby [/quote]_

Can you elaborate as to why they wouldn't come to Kent? Cost (to you), they didn't want to travel etc..?


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hi deefordog - they would want to polish and seal which we don't need as our van is Paintsealed. If I bought a new van I would have them come to Kent and wash and Paintseal - that I believe they will do. The guy is based in Leicester and a long way to come for £75 to wash a van!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"haggisbasher" wrote


> Thanks for replies. Had a chat with guy at Tourershine (lovely man) but they wouldn't come to Kent just to wash the van. ................


Strange they wouldn't come to Kent as their website states in the first paragraph:-

...We are based in Leicestershire, but travel to any part of the UK............ 

and further down the page:-

 Although it states above that we cover the full UK, we still get lots of e.mails or phone calls asking how far we travel. So to confirm, if you live anywhere in England, Scotland or Wales, we will come to you.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Gillian - that's how I read it. Yet nowhere on their website does it say " you've got to have the MH or 'van sealed". I was under the impression they offered a valeting service plus more if you wanted it. I'd also gleaned from other caravan forums that they would do a standard valet if there were enough customers in a geographical area to make it worth their while. Obviously not it seems.

Thank you to haggisbasher for contacting Tourershine as I've found their response quite enlightening.

Edit - their website even makes mention of a "superior service" option where it's just a wash and wax http://www.tourershine.co.uk/caravan-valeting-services.html


----------

